# Steps making Tex's Classic Flip



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I know that some of these photos have been posted before, but I don't think that they have been all posted together!

WtXw9MKatE8


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

really cool frames! I really like the way u laid it out for using a hole saw makes cuting out the frame so easy only a few templates r done like that


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Everybody loves a build along post!

I always seem to learn something.

Thanks!


----------

